
Why Socialism Failed - tu7001
http://fee.org/articles/why-socialism-failed/
======
sharemywin
pure capitalism fails, too. news flash, textbook theories don't work in real
life.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_failure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_failure)

~~~
tu7001
Capitalism is not an ideology or theory; it's just people freely changing
goods and services together - so it cannot fail. I, of course, agree some
markets can fail, but this is, imo, a different story.

~~~
sharemywin
Property ownership is an ideology. it's the most innate version where as
intellectual property is a forced concept for people. I can explain "mine" and
"yours" to a two year old doesn't mean it's the only way to do things.

~~~
tu7001
Something other than property ownership doesn't make sense, if you have one,
please explain....

